# Winter Classic



## coggins (Dec 26, 2009)

Just wondered how many guy's here are hunting in it?


----------



## Plott Man (Dec 27, 2009)

I will be down there hunting.


----------



## poolecw (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm hunting my ole grnitech and probably will show a grch female that I have.


----------



## mrcpntcst (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm riding with you Coggins


----------



## Swamp Music (Dec 27, 2009)

I'll be there hunting hanna both nights. Gonna try to make one more run for the triple crown. Got so close last yr and lost to the tie breaker rules. They always say that 2nd place is the 1st loser


----------



## Matt Stephens (Dec 27, 2009)

Im go be there but not hunting. Taking a litter of pups


----------



## Old Blue21 (Dec 27, 2009)

Swamp Music said:


> I'll be there hunting hanna both nights. Gonna try to make one more run for the triple crown. Got so close last yr and lost to the tie breaker rules. They always say that 2nd place is the 1st loser



That sucked man best of luck to you this year


----------



## thomas gose (Dec 27, 2009)

ill be huntin


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Dec 27, 2009)

I'll be there sat. Not hunting just getting supplies.


----------



## jaybo81 (Dec 27, 2009)

ill be at the akc blackgold hunt gonna be a goodun!! hope lemonade is ready!


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Dec 27, 2009)

I'll be there, in the booth.  Come by and see us.


----------



## Texas7mag (Dec 27, 2009)

We'll be there hunting , both nights . Anybody within about 45 minutes of Plains want to go hunting sometime ?


----------



## DROPPINEM (Dec 28, 2009)

I will be there but just as a spectator with Ringtail chaser.....Hope to buy lots of goodies though.


----------



## swampview (Dec 28, 2009)

ill be down there from n.c.


----------



## TallyHo (Dec 28, 2009)

We will be down there sat. but just to look around and buy some supplies.  Going to stay in Cusseta and pleasure hunt all weekend.


----------



## ringtail chaser (Dec 28, 2009)

i will be there thursday till sunday running ole tucker


----------



## all ticked up (Dec 28, 2009)

i ll be there not huntin but if someone needs a guide let me know we will leave out of brookfield


----------



## Swamp Music (Dec 28, 2009)

all ticked up said:


> i ll be there not huntin but if someone needs a guide let me know we will leave out of brookfield



Who you got that is gonna guide?


----------



## lance swain (Dec 28, 2009)

i will be hunting thursday thru saturday, havent gotten a win in 4 years but my luck has to change some time soon


----------



## all ticked up (Dec 28, 2009)

Swamp Music said:


> Who you got that is gonna guide?



i told ed that i would guied a cast if he needed u know of anyone in need


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'll be there and if ya don't know me I'll have my Blue Dog Mafia shirt on so if ya spot me say Hello


----------



## E Daddy (Dec 28, 2009)

I'll be there pickin up some goody's hope to hunt next year


----------



## holler tree (Dec 28, 2009)

hopefully I'll be there hunting. If you see me you will know I finally got this head headed english dog RIGHT.


----------



## 22 HORNET (Dec 28, 2009)

is there a web site or program for the winter classic and where can it get one. Like to go but don't know time or where its at. 
                                   22HORNET


----------



## Texas7mag (Dec 29, 2009)

"A Classic Coon Hunt in the Old South"

January 29 & 30
Albany, Georgia
Hosted by Deep South Classic CHA
Exchange Club Fairgrounds
1810 South Westover Road, Albany, GA 31702

Purina Nite Hunt and Bench Show Coonhound of the Year Awards Presentation for 2009. $25,000 year-end award.
  First 2010 UKC Triple Crown event, presented by Black Gold. $3,000 year-end award.



• Two separate, one-night UKC events. Hunt the same dog both nights!

• 550 dogs guaranteed to hunt. We will hunt as many wait-listed dogs as we can provide guides for.

• Advanced Entry Only Nite Hunt. Deadline January 8.


• Reserved Dog Barn Space, contact James Lawrence (229) 220-2801

• The South’s Largest Bench Show! Two Full Days!

• Bench Show entries are taken Thursday 4 – 5 p.m., Friday 8 – 9 a.m./ 4 – 5 p.m. and Saturday 8 – 9 a.m.

• Free Kids Bench Show

• Plenty of free camping and hook-ups. First come, first serve.

Plan to attend the Slam Event Thursday
7 p.m. deadline
$50 entry fee Directions: Oakridge Dr. at Westover Rd., turn west on Oakridge Dr., just north of the airport. Signs posted.

Download a Winter Classic
entry form here:



Adobe Acrobat Reader required.  

Online Entries
Enter online, over a secure server here. 

For more information, call or contact:

Coonhound Field Operations
United Kennel Club, Inc.
100 E Kilgore Rd
Kalamazoo MI 49002-5584
Phone (269) 343-9020
hounds@ukcdogs.com


Important Bench Show Information

The UKC Winter Classic Bench Show will be run over two days, Friday, January 29 and Saturday, January 30.

Friday’s Bench Show will include the Dual Champions, *2009 Top Ten Run-Off, Registered and Pairs classes. The Overall Dual Champion winner will come back on Saturday to compete for UKC Winter Classic Overall Champion. Saturday’s Bench Show will feature the Champion and Grand Champion classes, along with the crowning of the 2010 UKC Winter Classic Overall Champion.

* November 30, 2009 is the cutoff date for which 2009 Top Ten points may be earned. Official standings will be tabulated from licensed show reports received at UKC by December 19. Those individuals making the Top Ten will be notified by UKC of their eligibility to show in the Top Ten Run-Off on Friday at the Winter Classic. The winner for each breed will be considered Top Ten Best of Breed and will reserve the right to automatically advance to the All-Breed Top Ten competition at the UKC PREMIER in June.

UKC Winter Classic 2010 Rules

1. Advanced Entries Only. All entries must be postmarked by midnight, January 8, 2010. No Nite Hunt entries will be taken at the fairgrounds.

2. A public draw of entries will be held at the United Kennel Club in Kalamazoo, Michigan, on Thursday, January 21, 2010, at 10 a.m.

3. Entries received before the entry deadline but after the entry has been filled each night will be placed on a “waiting list” by category (Registered, Nite Champion, Grand Nite Champion). They will replace any “no shows” to bring the number of entries up to the maximum of 275 dogs each night. Those not selected on Friday must reconfirm on Saturday if they would like to try again on Saturday.

4. Refund Policy: If a female comes in heat, another dog that is registered to the same individual may be substituted. No refunds. If a dog dies, the Registration Certificate may be turned in at the UKC registration desk. Another dog that is registered to the same individual may be substituted or a refund may be requested.

5. If a dog is injured and cannot hunt at the Winter Classic, the owner must present a letter from a veterinarian on veterinary stationary, and another dog that is registered to the same individual may be substituted. No refunds.

6. An entry fee of $30, payable to United Kennel Club, must accompany each Nite Hunt Advanced Entry. Certified checks, money orders or personal checks will be accepted.

7. Hunting Judges will be used on all casts.

8. Dogs must be run on night scheduled. Switching is not allowed.

9. Entries must be confirmed at the UKC registration desk by 1 p.m. (local time), on the night scheduled to hunt.

10. Individuals determined by UKC Staff to have an excessive number of dogs for the purpose of selling or trading and/or individuals with dogs not being cared for or in otherwise poor condition will not be allowed on grounds and will be removed immediately if not in compliance.

11. United Kennel Club and the host clubs are not responsible for loss, accidents or theft.

12. Absolutely NO alcoholic beverages, firearms, illegal drugs or gambling allowed on the grounds, or while participating in the hunt or in the buildings the day of a UKC licensed event.

Thank you to all our sponsors!


----------



## Canebrake (Dec 29, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> ill be huntin



You gonna comb Ring up with some butter and let Avery handle him in the bench show???


----------



## thomas gose (Dec 29, 2009)

Canebrake said:


> You gonna comb Ring up with some butter and let Avery handle him in the bench show???



he might not live that long! if things dont start to iron out soon though ill be sellin Trouble with the other two!


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 29, 2009)

Ga. Black Gold said:


> I'll be there, in the booth.  Come by and see us.


You gonna have anything free down there? I'll take a 50lb sample bag



jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> I'll be there and if ya don't know me I'll have my Blue Dog Mafia shirt on so if ya spot me say Hello


I'll be looking for that


----------



## Murphy (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll be there I hope to hunt next year gotta get supplies anyway Probably get there at my lunch break on Friday and get what i need before its gone


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Dec 29, 2009)

You never know!  I'll put you on the top of the list for the free stuff.  (I hope I don't go down there and forget to take my list.)  Are you going?


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 29, 2009)

Ga. Black Gold said:


> You never know!  I'll put you on the top of the list for the free stuff.  (I hope I don't go down there and forget to take my list.)  Are you going?


I'll be there.I'll remind you about the list


----------



## evan ashley (Dec 30, 2009)

wont be there been there one time and that was enough for me. i will be across state lines in alabama and the money hunts.


----------



## Canebrake (Dec 30, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> he might not live that long! if things dont start to iron out soon though ill be sellin Trouble with the other two!



you gotta get out of bed and into the woods to iron things out bub!


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Dec 30, 2009)

Dawg, you going to Orangeburg?  I'll be in the booth.  Mr. Paul Sheffield and Mr. Deletree will be with us also.  Come on down!


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 30, 2009)

Not going to the grand..Its just a big flea market


----------



## thomas gose (Dec 30, 2009)

Canebrake said:


> you gotta get out of bed and into the woods to iron things out bub!



got to find someone i trust to stay a home with the little one! i got no issues stayin out of bed at night!!!


----------



## Lum (Dec 30, 2009)

GA Black Gold, 

How is Mr. Paul doing?  I heard his health had gotten down alittle a while back.  

Tell Mr. Buddy that James Moon says hello when you see him.  He's something else.


----------



## poolecw (Dec 30, 2009)

I used to live near Paul....bought many supplies from him.  I know that he is getting old, but I haven't heard that he was in bad health.





Lum said:


> GA Black Gold,
> 
> How is Mr. Paul doing?  I heard his health had gotten down alittle a while back.
> 
> Tell Mr. Buddy that James Moon says hello when you see him.  He's something else.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 30, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Not going to the grand..Its just a big flea market



Ive heard that before never been though....heard there where nothing but Dog traders there too  What make the classic any different? The location? Size? Ive only been to the Classic I always wondered why its not like the Grand or AOaks?


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Dec 30, 2009)

I do not know anything about his health, in fact, I have never met him.  They hunt with BG's rep from Florida, Billy Ray Roberts, and he's bringing them with him.  Since my retirement from the Post Office, this is my first time to go to either hunt, Grand & Classic.  I'm really looking forward to both.  I'll be glad to tell them you said hello James!


----------



## TallyHo (Dec 30, 2009)

We will see you down there Friday or Saturday Mr. Black Gold.............


----------



## black an tan man (Jan 9, 2010)

went there today an got my a k light an trackin system an some hip waders an my buddy derrellel got an ol 700 dollar walker we took him ome tonight an her treed 1 an we shot it out to him , so my day was great


----------



## coggins (Jan 22, 2010)

We'll be hunting both nights.......BTT


----------

